# Moultrie Game Watcher 100 - 1.3 mp Digital Camera



## Bama Boy (Aug 10, 2006)

Went to Walmart on Cobb Parkway around Smyrna today and they had this camera marked on sale for around $80.  But when it rung up they come up at $40.  I know that they are probally low end, but at $40  a piece I bought 5.  They still have a couple left.  Anyone use these?  How are they?


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 10, 2006)

Make up your own mind, that what i got.


----------



## Bama Boy (Aug 10, 2006)

looks okay to me and for the price you won't hear me complain.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 10, 2006)

Bama Boy said:
			
		

> Went to Walmart on Cobb Parkway around Smyrna today and they had this camera marked on sale for around $80.  But when it rung up they come up at $40.  I know that they are probally low end, but at $40  a piece I bought 5.  They still have a couple left.  Anyone use these?  How are they?


 
man I gotta check my wally world out to see if they have the same thing going on here...


----------



## MikeyMax (Aug 13, 2006)

*Good for the money*

I have no complaints. Just make sure that you set the camera up to shoot down the trail and not across it.  I think it works best if aimed at a food source.


----------

